# sb12plus or pb12nsd



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

hi my name is Massimiliano,i write from Rome (Italy), I would want a council, I listen to music for 70% and film 30%, my room is of 45 mq (19 x 26 feet), in Italy they are not imports the products svs I cannot listen to them before the purchase, what more is adapted? sb12 plus or pb12 nsd.thanks for the answers and excused for my English, compliments for the forum.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the Shack,

Your choices are both very good in this case it really depends on the space you have for the sub. The PB12NSD goes a little lower (down to 18Hz) where the 12Plus only goes down to 22Hz but the PB12 has a larger box and smaller amp. If your looking for the sub with the lowest frequency then the larger box size is the way to go. Although the 12Plus is almost as good it doesn't have the size to really play low.


----------

